# Fabulous, Boer Doeling :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is a Mr. Rich *EN* doeling named Rich N Fabulous. Her dam is a big paint doe (Cosmo).  She's 3 1/2 months old. 

Fabulous is sold and going this weekend, but thought I would share some pictures of her anyway.  I really like how she is turning out.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What a beauty! All your goats are


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Fabulous indeed!  . They're such gorgeous goats, I don't know how you can bear to sell any of them. Must be hard to decide!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you both.  It wasn't really hard to part with this doe since she's PB and we are trying to get to all FB... but once we have an all FB herd I know it will be REALLY hard to decide who goes and who stays! In November/December all of our yearling does will be kidding and we'll probably be keeping several doelings from that group. At least I'm hoping to.  Dandi, Dazzle, Liberty and Pokey will all be kidding later this year and we still have two does doe next week. It's going to be really hard to part with some of those kids I'm sure.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh she is nice!! All your goats are lol  I'd really like to get a FB doe from you some day...*drool* lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Megan.  We should have a bunch of FB kids available next spring.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

That sounds perfect! I need to think about getting on your "list" lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just beautiful!


----------



## giddyogoat (May 28, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That would be a good idea Megan... as we do have quite a waiting list for those kids already. You can see the planned breedings on the "Breeding Plans" page on our site. I'm love to keep a doe from all of those breedings but I know that won't be possible.  

And thank you Karen and giddyogoat.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Truly amazing to have that nice all brown head and cape like that. Love that.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That would be a good idea Megan... as we do have quite a waiting list for those kids already. You can see the planned breedings on the "Breeding Plans" page on our site. I'm love to keep a doe from all of those breedings but I know that won't be possible.
> 
> And thank you Karen and giddyogoat.


 Ok so how does this work? I pick a doe I want from a certain pair and email you saying that's what I want to be put on the list for??  can I choose more than one pair in case they don't have what I am wanting? Lol hope that made sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, you have that right Megan.  I just need to know what pairing (or pairings in case the first pair doesn't have what you want) you are looking to get a kid from, if you want a buck or a doe or both, and if you want a certain color. You can send me an email or a PM if you'd like to get on our waiting list.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see her in person tonight! Thanks for allowing me to purchase this pretty girl. I'm excited to see how she fits into my program.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Chaching seems to be nice and comfy in the barn. Thanks again, and it was nice meeting you and your sister.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice meeting you as well Wendi.  Hope she does well for you!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

She is a beauty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

